# What Goes On The Other End Of A Double Albert?



## neiln

I've been looking at Double Albert chains, beautiful things. I can see how to wear them mostly but have 2 questions.

Ok T bar through waist coat button hole, fob dangling as a bit of bling, watch on dog clip at one end of one long chain and sat in waist coat pocket , other chain off to other waist coat pocket. But..

1. What goes on the clip on the second chain? I've been told possibly the key to wind the watch?

2. Is there a 'right and wrong' pocket for the watch? I saw Mr Selfridge pull his watch out of his left side pocket, using his right hand. That feels correct (like a wrist watch with on the left).

This is just curiosity BTW.


----------



## Julian Latham

Google 'What to wear on a double albert' - things like smokers pen knife, coin holder, match holder are pretty common and affordable.


----------



## Shiner

Or a compass, or maybe a retractable pencil?


----------



## neiln

Ahh, so anything useful/attractive then, I see.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

The most common item found on the second chain of a double Albert was a sovereign case. Sometimes these were plain and polished, or in this case, nicely hand engraved. This set of mine comprises a Watham full hunter in a Dennison 9ct 'Sun' case, A Victorian 9 ct and silver Masonic ball fob, and a Dennison 9ct hand engaved sovereign case.


----------



## neiln

Oooo that is smart!

This thought that started out as idle curiosity has grown....I started looking at double albert's seeking a necklace/chain for my fiancee and soon found myself admiring them. Since I wear a 3 piece suit for work most days I soon thought how smart the chain would be on myself....and of course I couldn't have a chain without a half hunter on the end so I've been watching ebay....oh dear,..I can see a pocket watch entering my life now! Seen some nice engine turned .935 silver ones go for not an unreasonable amount to my eyes


----------



## Always"watching"

I have been thinking about this and I have discovered a number of items which could have gone on the end of a double Albert chain including a compass, a small shield ornament for initials or a crest, a silver toothpick, a seal - either double or triple decorative revolving seal with semi-precious stones or a single engraved seal, and a sovereign case. In fact, any suitable ornamental/useful item would be suitable, especially if it is in the same metal as the chain. I would have thought that the list of items must be pretty extensive, depending on the whim of the wearer, and double Albert's are really nice chains to have, and wear. I'm afraid I don't know enough about the etiquette of pocket watch use to be helpful as far as that aspect is concerned, but surely, in 2014, you needn't worry too much about that.


----------



## AVO

I don't have a double Albert, but I have a couple of single ones. Roger's ex Waltham hunter is on the end of the gold one, and the silver one usually holds my 1883 silver fusÃ©e and key. Nice things to wear, but I wouldn't mind a double.


----------



## Will Fly

I like to wear a waistcoat loose, i.e. open, and a single Albert is more convenient for that. I have several of these - all rolled gold - and each with a different 9ct fob on the end.

If you're into body piercing, an Albert (of a different kind) is an interesting thing to contemplate... :blush2:


----------



## a6cjn

Sovereign cases can look nice




























Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger

a6cjn said:


> Sovereign cases can look nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris


Great examples, Chris.....and nice to see the Benson half hunter (first pic) still has its double spade hour hand.....as you know, so many of these have been either broken, or lost and replaced with a single spade hand. :notworthy:


----------



## hartley353

Seems I am following fashion, when wearing one of my double chains I usualy have a sovereign case on the end, or a vesta case. On occasions I put a pocket barometer on, I also have a silver penknife which can be attached, but an italian friend called me a sicillian when he saw it. The watch goes in my left hand pocket, but that is just my choice.


----------



## Analogue

This is one of mine....has a 1906 Birmingham Vesta case...case is in good nick apart from the missing spring on the lid, but works fine without and is a decent weight (about27gms if memory serves) ..its a nice chain too, although I don't really wear Doubles much now.


----------



## neiln

That's a pretty thing. Enjoy it, wear it, I would be proud to wear something as nice.


----------



## Rook

Pin knives look nice and they're also a very handy fob to carry.







carry.


----------



## neiln

okay, thanks to ebay I just got an antique silver double albert....now I need the pocket watch and pen knife! oops :lol:


----------

